
Watching the birth of Flickr co-founder's gaming start-up - prakash
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-10448459-52.html
======
dazzawazza
From memory flickr was born from a project to create a photo sharing site for
photos of the game the founder were developing. So this isn't surprising. I
think I got that from Founders at Work.

~~~
eirikref
Yes, the people at Ludicorp (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludicorp>) were
making Game Neverending (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Neverending>).

And as pointed out in the Wikipedia article on GNE: "Occasional signs of this
legacy are visible, such as the '.gne' file extension appearing in Flickr's
URLs."

------
adamhowell
Very impressed by CNET spending the resources to embed a reporter like this.

Here's a great gallery of in-progress art, prototypes, etc:

<http://news.cnet.com/2300-10797_3-10002397-1.html?tag=mncol>

------
gcb
that's a puffy piece, as it's called in journalistic circles.

~~~
ojbyrne
Technically, I think that's "puff piece," but I concur.

